# ASX Dividend Aristocrats



## burrow (2 April 2014)

The Dividend Aristocrats are S&P 500 constituents that have increased their dividend payouts for 25 consecutive years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S&P_500_Dividend_Aristocrats

Does anybody know of a similar listing for Australian listed companies?

Regards,

Tim.


----------



## robusta (2 April 2014)

*Re: Dividend Aristocrats*

No but there is a ASX listed ETF that contains international dividend aristocrats with a few Australian stocks included in the index. Stock code WDIV.


http://www.spdr.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_WDIV.html

Australia has the fourth highest country weighting with 7.6%

The criteria for this ETF is for growing or stable dividends for at least 10 years.


----------



## skc (2 April 2014)

*Re: Dividend Aristocrats*

Very interesting...might be worth doing some primary research.

However, I think the GFC would have cut a lot of candidates.


----------



## burrow (3 April 2014)

*Re: Dividend Aristocrats*



skc said:


> I think the GFC would have cut a lot of candidates.




It did! Including the Banks.

Any idea where to get dividend info that goes back this far?


----------



## Joe Blow (3 April 2014)

I have edited the title of this thread to indicate that the original poster is seeking Australian stocks similar to the S&P 500 Dividend Aristocrats.


----------



## needsajet (10 December 2014)

*Re: Dividend Aristocrats*



burrow said:


> It did! Including the Banks.
> 
> Any idea where to get dividend info that goes back this far?




This site has dividend info for ASX... http://www.sharedividends.com.au/

I've only been using it for a short while and have not run into any errors so far.


----------

